# Off to the Boot Sale



## Blister (23 May 2010)

:lol: 

O what FUN 

What rubbish / goodies will I find today 

Update later :tool: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (23 May 2010)

Back from the Boot sale :lol: 

And what did I get 


NOTHING  

But I had a nice walk and a mega sausage / bacon / egg / onion french stick  

Back to the garage floor for me :roll:


----------



## Oryxdesign (23 May 2010)

Off to the boot sale at 4.35am on a Sunday, when do you sleep?


----------



## Blister (23 May 2010)

Oryxdesign":28rcct4y said:


> Off to the boot sale at 4.35am on a Sunday, when do you sleep?



Sleep ? Whats that :? 

Went to bed at 0015 and awake again at 3.30 am , thats my lot for today :roll:


----------



## wizer (23 May 2010)

hehe I was planning to go to the boot fair this morning. When I woke up at 9:30am I thought better of it


----------



## woodbloke (23 May 2010)

Blister":1kxo1tl5 said:


> a mega sausage / bacon / egg / onion french stick



I shudder to think of the grease swilling around in that ...rather you than me - Rob


----------



## laird (23 May 2010)

Ah, but he's a trucker, not a tra :-#


----------



## Blister (23 May 2010)

laird":15t2nzsc said:


> Ah, but he's a trucker, not a tra :-#



Very true 

And I am off to WORK soon   

Mind you I did have time to put another coat of floor paint down :wink:


----------



## Blister (23 May 2010)

woodbloke":3bdw3usf said:


> Blister":3bdw3usf said:
> 
> 
> > a mega sausage / bacon / egg / onion french stick
> ...



NO butter on the stick , have to think of the waist line :wink:


----------



## johnf (23 May 2010)

I got a stanley 4 1/2 for £4 00 a little bit of surface rust but otherwise in good order


----------



## ColeyS1 (23 May 2010)

Saw a stanley 5.25 at the bootsale today. More pennys then i was willing to spend on it though. Ended up leaving with a churchill nodding dog for a quid, and a bacon burger. Happy days :wink: 

Simon


----------



## warrenr (23 May 2010)

Well, went to the car boot sale today and bought: two Record No. 135 3' sash cramps (heavy duty top of range from the 1980's in absolutely perfect nick). 

I added to these an Anton Berg (Swedish) 2" bevel edge chisel, a Stormont 1 1/2" 16" long bevel edged paring chisel, a Spear & Jackson 22" cross cut saw (sharp & straight) and an Eclipse butt gauge. All these in excellent condition and all for £86 including the sash clamps.

Not a bad day plus the sun was shining.

All the best andback to Bangkok next week!
Richard


----------



## superunknown (23 May 2010)

I am pleased its not just me who's back to the land of the living around 4 everyday. Stupid insomnia!


----------



## jimi43 (23 May 2010)

I went to bed at 9pm last night to get up early and bleedin' overslept! 

Got there at 7am about and hour after all the dealers.....BUT...after walking around for a while and finding nothing worth having was just about to go and bumped into this little gem:












Bit of refurb needed....but the bearings are so smooth I started it, stopped it, went and made a cup of coffee and it was still going when I got back! :wink: Seriously...it is perfect!

It is now in bits being de-rusted, painted and rewired...

Not bad for a tenner.

But the bargain of the day was this little pair...






Almost pristine condition...with all the valves and wiring not touched....











Last rusty chassis I got of one of these went to Singapore for over £300...so for a pristine pair...

So not a bad day after all!

Jim


----------



## ColeyS1 (23 May 2010)

Jim, looks like you got a bargain with that grinder :wink: 

Gormless question next- What is the other thingy you bought :-k I havent got a clue. Looks like some sort of speaker/light bulb set up ?

Simon


----------



## jimi43 (23 May 2010)

coleysbiscuit":zb5sf20t said:


> Jim, looks like you got a bargain with that grinder :wink:
> 
> Gormless question next- What is the other thingy you bought :-k I havent got a clue. Looks like some sort of speaker/light bulb set up ?
> 
> Simon



One if the best audio amps made - CLICK

Jim


----------



## ColeyS1 (23 May 2010)

Thanks for the link Jim


----------



## wizer (23 May 2010)

Jim. 

I hate you.

Kind regards

Tom

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Oryxdesign (23 May 2010)

I am seriously fed up now. Drove past a pair of Quads to go to work on a Sunday. Come on Jimi put the boot in and tell me how much.

Simon


----------



## Karl (23 May 2010)

Wow Jim - that is a nice find. 

How much?


----------



## Doctor (23 May 2010)

I had a lovely lay in this morning, and then to finish it off tossed some old rubbish in the dustbin, great day.


----------



## Racers (23 May 2010)

Hi, Jim


You lucky begger!!! did you see the unopened pair that went for a couple of grang a year or to back, he had X-rays on tham to prove they where in side.

How much did you get them for?


Pete


----------



## jimi43 (24 May 2010)

I ain't gonna tell ya all because Tom will kill me!!!

  

He wanted a fiver each so I knocked him down to £8 for the pair

8) 

:wink: 

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (24 May 2010)

coleysbiscuit":2mqn85rq said:


> Jim, looks like you got a bargain with that grinder :wink:
> 
> Gormless question next- What is the other thingy you bought :-k I havent got a clue. Looks like some sort of speaker/light bulb set up ?
> 
> Simon


The name plate says it all :wink: - Rob


----------



## jimi43 (24 May 2010)

woodbloke":2nmrsor1 said:


> coleysbiscuit":2nmrsor1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim, looks like you got a bargain with that grinder :wink:
> ...



Just what I thought...it is an old DS2150 which is 300W 150mm I guess 2150rpm spin speed.

Wait until you see the refurb!

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (24 May 2010)

Blister":379sklen said:


> woodbloke":379sklen said:
> 
> 
> > Blister":379sklen said:
> ...



It's the bread you should worry about most Blister! But the problem is, bread is just kinda nice! 

John :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (24 May 2010)

Benchwayze":1mib07ii said:


> It's the bread you should worry about most Blister! But the problem is, bread is just kinda nice!
> 
> John :wink:


Yebut, to go OT for a mo'...why does a _proper_ French stick wot's purchased in la Belle France taste much better than one I can buy in Tesco's? - Rob


----------



## cambournepete (24 May 2010)

woodbloke":23x9cb2m said:


> Yebut, to go OT for a mo'...why does a _proper_ French stick wot's purchased in la Belle France taste much better than one I can buy in Tesco's? - Rob


because:
1) you're not in France
2) tescos is rubbish
3) tescos is rubbish*

waitrose French bread isn't bad though.

*technically the same as 2), but it's a really good reason


----------



## big soft moose (24 May 2010)

jimi43":38k7t3fm said:


> I ain't gonna tell ya all because Tom will kill me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just offer them to tom a hundrd quid the pair


----------



## Benchwayze (24 May 2010)

woodbloke":3h2p4a8u said:


> Benchwayze":3h2p4a8u said:
> 
> 
> > It's the bread you should worry about most Blister! But the problem is, bread is just kinda nice!
> ...


Ah well Rob, 
When we returned from Mah Belle France, a few years ago, SWIMBO bought some French 'ham-baguettes' for the journey. 
We ate one on the way to Calais. Scrumptious... 
We kept one for the trip from Dover to Brum.. 
That tasted... well just like bread and salad! 
Funny innit! :lol:
Now I am going to get some wine gums that will probably just taste fruity! 

John


----------



## jimi43 (24 May 2010)

France is like many other sensible European countries (Spain comes to mind but not Germany) where the bread is baked fresh each morning with no preservative whatever and then strangely...um.... eaten!

By lunchtime the only thing it is good for is dipping in olive oil with some cheese and herbs and.....

You guys are making me feel HUNGRY!!!

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (24 May 2010)

big soft moose":2xj2b84q said:


> jimi43":2xj2b84q said:
> 
> 
> > I ain't gonna tell ya all because Tom will kill me!!!
> ...




ROFL!!!


   

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (24 May 2010)

Well, again Jim, 

Bread isn't the best thing to eat when you are as 'portly' as me. But Braggs's Granary is my daily crust. Best in the Midlands.

Now for a salad sandwich Lol! 
\/


----------



## Dalboy (25 May 2010)

Not a boot fair but a steam rally (about 2 weeks ago) found this complete with 1 chisel for £30







Works a dream


----------



## Benchwayze (25 May 2010)

Nice... Does the motor detatch so you can fit a cabled-drill? 

Should do as it looks like the record Drill-stand I have.
John


----------



## Gary (25 May 2010)

Benchwayze":jrn4b3k3 said:


> Bread isn't the best thing to eat when you are as 'portly' as me. But Braggs's Granary is my daily crust. Best in the Midlands.



How long has it been since they stopped calling themselves Braggs?


----------



## johnf (25 May 2010)

Benchwayze":3b8q7yyq said:


> Nice... Does the motor detatch so you can fit a cabled-drill?
> 
> 
> John



No need just take the mortice attachment off


----------



## jimi43 (25 May 2010)

That looks just the biz and great score for £30!

That reminds me...I need to build an X-Y table for my Axminster jobbie.

Jim


----------



## Eric The Viking (25 May 2010)

jimi43":h3jvni27 said:


> I ain't gonna tell ya all because Tom will kill me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho HUM*!

Do you have a variac? They look outstanding, but I'd run them up carefully to start with just in case - those electrolytics are OLD!

FWIW, I've two 303s sitting waiting for attention at the moment, and a 33. I fear they'll need re-capping, but at least it's not lead-free solder!

I'm sure you can sell them on, but do enjoy them a bit first: have you got the electrostatics to go with them? :twisted:

*Acksully, they shouldn't hum much at all. I worked in a studio which had them as monitor amps, and they were amazingly quiet, considering.


----------



## Racers (25 May 2010)

Hi, Jimi43

I have a Variac, switch on is a lot less frought thing, a nice slow power-up whilst checking the voltages, better than letting the magic smoke out :wink: 

If you need to borrow it let me know.

Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (25 May 2010)

Gary":86x9a5g5 said:


> Benchwayze":86x9a5g5 said:
> 
> 
> > Bread isn't the best thing to eat when you are as 'portly' as me. But Braggs's Granary is my daily crust. Best in the Midlands.
> ...



Hi Gary...  

SWIMBO says about three years. :lol: But then I am resistant to change. 
Also, as you clearly knew what I meant, a minor change from 'Braggs' to 'Greggs' is of little importance... The main thing is the bread hasn't changed! :lol: :lol: 

John :wink:


----------



## jimi43 (25 May 2010)

Hi Eric.TV and Pete...

You are gentlemen indeed....but...

The last one I found at a bootfair for a score...







.....which I sold on FleaBay for £320....and the postage was horrendously expensive....and strangely was almost identical serial number/age.....

SCRUFFY ONE






NEW ONES











......underwent some testing as far as I could go....

LIKE THIS

....which I think will answer both of your questions and kind offers...

I am no expert on these things by a long chalk...I prefer guitar amps like VOX or Fender....but I think it convinced our friend in Singapore that he was at the very least not looking for a huge bill in new transformers....

If that one in that state went for that much I shudder to think what this little darling pair will go for.

I don't have any Electrostatics...(I wish!)....I suppose there might be a pair at the bootfair this weekend though....    :wink: 

I have some Monitor Audios and some Bose...amongst many many others...Tannoys....B&Ws.....to name a few...

I might have to start putting those up on FleaBay....it's just getting the time!

Cheers for the offer of the Variac though...I have two of them...and one needs to go up for sale sometime or other. :wink: 

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (25 May 2010)

johnf":1hcizhft said:


> Benchwayze":1hcizhft said:
> 
> 
> > Nice... Does the motor detatch so you can fit a cabled-drill?
> ...



Ahh.. I see. Like my morticer, which is an Axminster model. My Record drill-stand can take a mortice attachment, so it's a cross breed too! :lol: 

Thanks John.

John


----------



## Eric The Viking (25 May 2010)

jimi43":8az19ty0 said:


> (testing) LIKE THIS
> 
> ...which I think will answer both of your questions and kind offers



So my intended offer of loan of a low resistance AVO-8 (wish I had the other!) is redundant!



> If that one in that state went for that much I shudder to think what this little darling pair will go for.



DON'T DO IT! Think of them as a pension!!! Seriously though, whilst I can appreciate class A etc., MOSFETs are jolly practical (ducks & runs). I wish we had car boots like that round here! 



> I have some Monitor Audios



Likewise, MA7s uprated with Audax titanium tweeters and polyester caps in the Xovers. They're rather nice - doing the family telly at the moment, via a Cambridge surround decoder and a rather special MOSFET amp.



> and some Bose...


 :shock: I wouldn't admit to that, myself!

Main system is LS3/7s (when I've done the 303s!), and Rogers 15 Ohm 3/5A for the PC, driven by AM8/12s fed from a Mission DAC. I'm used to the BBC sound.



> Cheers for the offer of the Variac though...I have two of them...and one needs to go up for sale sometime or other. :wink:



Let me know if you do want to sell it. I need one really, as my present one is too small. I'm guessing though that shipping cost from Kent would be a bit chunky...


----------



## Harbo (25 May 2010)

I gave up on car boots where I live - never anything worth buying!

I have a full Quad II set up including a pair of Electrostatics and a Leak TL12, Troughline and Leak Sandwich speakers.
None of them bought at car boots sadly.  

The original OS KT66's valves used to fetch a good price?
My restored Troughline sounds amazing - ban the digital changeover!!

Rod


----------



## jimi43 (25 May 2010)

Hi Pete..

Thanks for the offer of the Avo 8.....I have a couple of those (you are beginning to get the drift about my obsession for bootfairs now mate!  )....

I will dig out the other variac that I have and check the max loading....I think it is quite a chunky one. The Advance is the dogs gonads....I use it all the time on valve gear....

I know the electrolytics of this vintage are likely to be on the way out but I think I will leave it up to the prospective buyer to sort and keep the beautiful wiring original for now...

I get your reasoning on "pension" but I went through the audiophile stage and now just settle for what I have. The MA's are lovely...they are MA84s






.....with original drivers/tweeters..the Bose 205s are for selling as pubs/restaurants buy them.

I love BBC monitors...I think I will find a pair one day...I can feel it in my water...they look so ordinary so the dealers will probably not notice them.

I did have a pair of these...






....but SWIMBO had a flying fit when I waltzed in with them one Sunday...they were only a fiver! WOMEN!

She was made up when we went on holiday with the proceeds though!

I will PM you about the variac once I dig it out from under the pile of other stuff in prep for auction....

Cheers mate

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (25 May 2010)

Harbo":1l3fmdyw said:


> I gave up on car boots where I live - never anything worth buying!
> 
> I have a full Quad II set up including a pair of Electrostatics and a Leak TL12, Troughline and Leak Sandwich speakers.
> None of them bought at car boots sadly.
> ...



Hi Rod...

Yes...the KT66s go for quite a bit...they still do.

Nice setup! Want another pair of Quad IIs?  

I have a DAB now....I've given up on the idea of digital changeover...it depresses me too much! I have a DENON UTP250 which served me well...but I guess it's just scrap now...

I will keep my REGA Planar2 though...my ever-increasing vinyl collection loves it as do I!

Jim


----------



## Eric The Viking (26 May 2010)

jimi43":ie5wlhdu said:


> I love BBC monitors...I think I will find a pair one day...I can feel it in my water...they look so ordinary so the dealers will probably not notice them.



The 3/5As came from a local hi-fi shop (Radfords - not then the amplifier manufacturers, since amalgamated IIRC). They thought they were 'old fashioned and a bit scruffy' so I got them for 195 the pair. Walked home in the snow with them too, terrified I'd slip over (wasn't last winter!).



> I did have a pair of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Tannoys have always been just out of reach, but I'm spoiled with the 3/7s. SWMBO objected to the industrial look of the them though. The problem was solved by removing the carrying handles and moving the yellow stripey 'high sound levels' warning strip to the back! I think I'll have to re-veneer them sometime soon though and sort out a better way of holding the grilles on, as aluminium angle does look a bit naff, even if it's black. Industrial design! 

I lust after some 5/8s: IMHO they very slightly outperform ESL63s, as the bass is better, but eBay is responsible for serious price hikes and I'll never afford them now. The 3/7s are a good substitute, and their mid-range is arguably smoother. It all gets very subjective tho, and she'd never have 5/8s in the living room (at least, not on sensible stands!). I've got a stock of tweeters in too - the original rectangular Audax ones are unobtanium now, but you can use the round ones instead with care (moving the voice coils over to the originals). They're fairly robust, but I have teenagers! 



> I will PM you about the variac once I dig it out from under the pile of other stuff in prep for auction...



Many thanks. There's no rush - opportunism on my part! Overwhelmed with DIY etc. at the moment, so amp refurb is having to wait


----------



## Harbo (26 May 2010)

Those speakers look like Lowther Acoustas? - Folded Horns.
If so the drivers cost about £400 a pair.
I have a pair in the garage - not allowed in the house  

The original Quad preamp and tuner were never that great, but the Quad II's sound really good with better stuff.

My Troughline is fed by an enormous Galaxy aerial which fills the loft - which will become defunct 

My listening system is still fully analogue - Linn LP12, EAR preamp and Yoshino EAR 859 Amp but fairly small Heybrook speakers.

Rod


----------



## Eric The Viking (26 May 2010)

Harbo":12ey8yyc said:


> Those speakers look like Lowther Acoustas? - Folded Horns



Oops! I should have looked at the filename of the JPEG!

Are they concentric drivers too (like Tannoys)? I note the HF cones etc.

On the folded horn thing, have you seen this? I was amused by it being 'stereo'. We had the Wireless World (mono!) concrete drainpipe when I was a kid...


----------



## Racers (26 May 2010)

Hi,

My variac is only rated at 3A but as you can slowly power things up is works for testing fine, it handles my poweramps with 500VA transformers and 60.000uF of smoothing, unless you switch it on at full voltage!


Pete


----------



## jimi43 (26 May 2010)

Harbo":1z792fk5 said:


> Those speakers look like Lowther Acoustas? - Folded Horns.
> If so the drivers cost about £400 a pair.
> I have a pair in the garage - not allowed in the house
> 
> ...



Yes...that picture is Acoustas which I think were the model that I found at the fair. They were enormous....I think if I remember correctly one went in the back of the Focus and the other on the roof rack! Annie wouldn't have them in the house either....EDIT EDIT UPDATE...these are the ones:

They had the older PM6 drivers only... I found the photos of the actual ones...











As you can see, they suffered from the standard foam rot from that period....






....but apparently there is somewhere in Dartford...it may even be Lowther themselves....who recone them quite reasonably.

Like I say...they went for a bomb...but it is such a long time ago I can't remember how much....enough to go on holiday with anyway!

I had a pair of Heybrooks....sold them too...not sure what model though...will have to rack my brain!

EDIT EDIT UPDATE: They were SOLOs mate:










Nice speakers if I remember correctly...I was going to keep them for monitors but needs must! :wink: 

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (26 May 2010)

Eric The Viking":siozkckc said:


> Harbo":siozkckc said:
> 
> 
> > Those speakers look like Lowther Acoustas? - Folded Horns
> ...



Yeh...I put Acoustas up from a Net pic as I couldn't find my pics (since found above) but the name escapes me....they were concentric cone though they were the older PM6 drivers as you can see and they did have the TQWP Transmission Line Horn design ala Voigt...the original Lowther designer....






Wonderful piece of engineering....one would hope for that Frenchman though...it is just an IN PHASE he is going through! :roll:  

I'll get me coat.....


----------



## Eric The Viking (26 May 2010)

jimi43":1fyljqaw said:


> Wonderful piece of engineering....one would hope for that Frenchman though...it is just an IN PHASE he is going through! :roll:
> 
> I'll get me coat.....



:roll: :roll: :roll: 

I took a second look at his web page. Was highly tickled by the amps in glass cases, and what seems to be a ten-band graphic eq.! I wonder if he realises what most professional kit rolls off at? 

Still, the carpet will be really nice, when he's chosen the one he wants from the samples on the ceiling!

Don't get me started on 'special' mains cables!


----------



## jimi43 (26 May 2010)

HA!!!

Owing to a slight translation error he also has one of these in a cage down the line:






....rumour has it...he was looking for one with a horn!

:roll: 8) 

(before this turns into an episode of "The Fast Show", I think I will get out and do something constructive!)

See ya later!

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (27 May 2010)

Racers":n3g4hhoq said:


> Hi,
> 
> My variac is only rated at 3A but as you can slowly power things up is works for testing fine, it handles my poweramps with 500VA transformers and 60.000uF of smoothing, unless you switch it on at full voltage!
> 
> ...



Hi Pete

Sadly the "spare" variac I have is only rated at 2A....so no good for you anyway...

The Advance is the one I use all the time...so no spares that you would be interested in...sorry mate

Jim


----------



## ColeyS1 (30 May 2010)

Great weather for booty bashing today !!!!


----------



## jimi43 (30 May 2010)

I'm not saying what I found at 6am today unless Tom promises not to hate me....

:twisted: 

8) 

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (30 May 2010)

Ok...not too much to hate today Tom....just a few bits really...the threatening rain held a few wimps off in bed...but 6am found yours truly fighting off the ignorant dealers...(God do I hate them!)

So...

the meagre haul today:






The gem find was the darling little gold filled (not filler!) WAHL EVERSHARP propelling pencil complete with lead as you can see....






I've always wanted one of these in silver but to get a gold filled one was a real bonus and at two quid...a bargain!

The other bits were a not too old but clean Stanley No.3 (£1) - I want a vintage Record but this will do for now...a Woden adjustable holdfast (50p), some impact adhesive on a roll...which should prove really useful (20p)......a really high quality adjustable lens...(10p) and finally a vintae Marples honing guide with camber wheel (10p)

So the total price was just under £4....

Not a bad day's shopping...not QUAD standard...but not bad at all and I feel as fit as a fiddle after over 4 hours walking!

Cheers guys

Jim


----------



## johnf (30 May 2010)

My finds for today are a elu 98 router in good working order for £3 
and 40 heavy spur shelf brackets 500mm long (which I intend to use for timber racking ) £20 
Oh and 2 M&S shirts as new for 50p each


----------



## mahking51 (30 May 2010)

Hi All,
I know sod all about hi fi and honestly could care less but I am about to clear some junk from a house and there are a pair of large speakers made by some outfit called Meridian with a maker that looks like Booth*** 
They look posh but the other kit just looks very plain indeed.
Any thoughts please before I skip it all?
Martin


----------



## Eric The Viking (30 May 2010)

mahking51":2bw10i7y said:


> Hi All,
> I know sod all about hi fi and honestly could care less but I am about to clear some junk from a house and there are a pair of large speakers made by some outfit called Meridian with a maker that looks like Booth***
> They look posh but the other kit just looks very plain indeed.
> Any thoughts please before I skip it all?
> Martin



Boothroyd-Stuart

Personally I don't like them, but they're popular and quite high-end (depending, of course, which model they are). 

Ebay would almost certainly return you some notes for them, also any amplifier kit etc., so I wouldn't just throw them away. 'Sold as seen' etc...

Someone who knows'll be along in a min, I'm sure.


----------



## jimi43 (30 May 2010)

Stick some pics up and I will try to assist.

As EV says...don't skip them yet...

Jim


----------



## mahking51 (31 May 2010)

OK guys, will do, might be a day or so.
Martin


----------



## Dalboy (1 Jun 2010)

Not exactly boot fair but was given this through Freecycle





All in good condition and complete


----------



## Lee J (2 Jun 2010)

jimi43":2masnva1 said:


> I am no expert on these things by a long chalk...I prefer guitar amps like VOX or Fender....



You'll be intersted in my £150 purchase then...

1965 VOX AC30 - with original BLUE speakers. Was switched off in 1973 and hasn't been on since. Mullard valves and original wiring...


----------



## jimi43 (2 Jun 2010)

NICE ONE! Lee my man!

Not often you find the old JMI ones knocking about the bootfair...early in the season that's why....brilliant find.

My one was more...um...around about acquired....






£70 delivered...FleaBay...in the vintage radio section....!

Good for me though!

Unfortunately sans speakers and cab....

Many moons later...






and the handmade clone cab...






Those old JMIs are classic and the new ones are not a patch on those...

The speakers alone are worth a fortune now but the old Celestion AlNiCos are without peers!

Is yours a copper or grey panel one?

Jim


----------



## Lee J (2 Jun 2010)

nice one Jim. mines a COPPER panel

I've wrapped mine in a blanket and posted it under the bed in the spare room. In 2015 it'll be 50 years old and I may take it out and have it restored, then sell it to VOX for millions - ho ho if only. 

The guy I got it off then told me he had a Fender bassman 410, a couple of 1980's peavey bandits and that was all in his garage under blankets. He used to collect them in the 50's and 60's. Then he dropped the bombshell...


"I haven't even emptied my loft yet, thats where all the geetars are kept" :shock: :shock:


----------



## jimi43 (2 Jun 2010)

I hope you got his number!

Keeping guitars in a loft is instrumental suicide! Call him up and get him to put them under his bed!

Is the AC30 working? You should be cautious in that the electrolytics are likely to be on their last legs or dried out...some of the bias resistors may be out of spec too. Be careful putting full mains voltage on it...the last thing you want to do is fry the transformer...they are like rocking horse poo!

More pics would be fantastic...particularly the insides...

Here are some more pictures....this one is called..."Making an AC10"...






   

and this one is called "Kill the Cat"....






:shock: :shock: :roll: 

Jim


Jim


----------

